# Warcrafters.



## hudson0804 (Jun 6, 2007)

Did one of these on another forum i waste my life on and was surpirsed at home many people actually play warcraft (online).

What i also found bizzare was a friend and I were sitting in a pub in Merry Hill talking about Warcraft (not sure what brought the subject up), several people within ear shot of the conversation (4 in total) all piped up and gave their opinion as they too were crafters.

Is it really internet crack?!?!

So who are you and what server do you play on.

Hudson - Dragonmaw eu.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

i used to be into it but haven't touched it since I got the Xbox but I did find it addictive i suppose it the fact you have no real rules and do what you want in the tasks


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Similar to Ivor, I gave up with PC gaming (until last week) when I got my 360.
The game was ultimately boring if you are not interacting or just constantly grinding all the time. 
Similar thing happened to me with UO, was great when I was on with loads of mates but when they went to bed/work/pub/whatever it got very dull trudging around a forest on your tod.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

*cough* Lord Of The Rings Online *cough* :wave:


----------



## wolliwuk (Feb 11, 2008)

Used to play and would love to play again ....but my Mac is in my office and my 42" Panny Plasma PS3 and Xbox 360 are in the loft so guess which wins ... now if there was a way I could stream it from my Mac or if it would come out on one of the consoles I would be a happy camper ....


----------

